# Pumpkin Ale



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

pumpkinrot always discusses this on his blog ! ive not seen any for sale yet this year...


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

I try the seasonal's when they start coming out. Haven't had one that I need to rave about. I would say that if you are looking for something different from Pumpkin Ale, yet still Fall Seasonal, Mike's Hard does a Cider that is pretty tasty.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I have & will never like a single beer I try (so I quit trying) but I do give a 6 pack of pumpkin ale as part of the prize pack for our costume contest.


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh...Oh... My favorite thread!

Pumking by Southern Tier! It tastes like a friggin' pumpkin pie (and beer of course). Not the kind of thing you can drink all night, but one is fabulous.

If you can find O'Fallons, it's awesome. Unfortunately we can't get in Minnesota anymore.

Also a big fan Lakefront and Jacks.


----------



## Dullahan (Aug 9, 2010)

Two of my favorites:











*Buffalo Bill's Pumpkin Ale*, labeled as America's olds Pumpkin Ale. The story goes that the ale's found, Bill something or other, was reading a book about George Washington and in it found the recipe for his 200 year old Pumpkin Ale. It is my all time favorite. A great Pumpkin'y smell and it doesn't have an over powering taste.









*Smuttynose Pumpkin Ale*, not as big of a history as Buffalo Bill, but its a quality beer from a renowned microbrewery. Not as fragrant as BB's but has a stronger spicy cinnamon taste and after-taste. Its a thin beer and won't give you that filled up feeling after enjoying a couple.


Its important to note, however, that Pumpkin Ale is like all beers-- everyone has likes and dislikes. I may love these beers and you might think they are aweful. And vice versa.

Enjoy man! I can't wait till they start coming out here. I am going to hit the liquor store tomorrow to see if any is in. I've been popping in there once every 2 days since the start of August!!


----------



## rupertoooo (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is a very good thread from last year discussing this very topic.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/80602-pumpkin-ale.html


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. Great pictures too. I read last year's thread and found it very informative. My local distributors get a small variety each year, but very limited quantities. One of them received only 1 case of Jack's Pumpkin Ale for the season. That's it. Here's a story...I picked up a case at another local, and I tasted the first bottle. It tasted, well strong. I then looked at the date, and here it was from last year! They let me return it no problem, but my friend went there the next week and saw a case of Pumpkin missing one bottle. The same case! Tried to resell it to someone else.

I've seen some brands go for $50 to $70 a case, and I was reluctant to buy without ever trying one. What are some of your local prices per brand? Are they this expensive?

Also, anyone try Stoudt's Beer? I'm friends with the owner, and they make some good brews, including some Belgian Abbeys which will knock you into the next county...And a good Oktoberfest beer.

Paul.


----------



## rupertoooo (Oct 1, 2007)

Whole Foods carries micro brew Pumpkin Ale's. They usually start getting their stock in mid September.


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

World Market is starting to put some out, can't wait to try them!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

My locals have been putting out a ton of pumpkin and seasonal ales. I picked up a case of Blue Moon Harvest, looking forward to trying it tonight. I've also seen Saranac, Dogfish, Weyerbacher, and a slew of others. Many micros as well.


----------



## Caitsith (Sep 1, 2010)

Not a big pumpkin ale fan...it's ok. But we do make a batch of pumpkin wine and or mead each year. It's pum and whatever else the harvest (garden) gives us. We've made a killer pumpkin/tomato/grape wine with honey that knocks people out of their socks (about 18% alc! ) As long as we don't tell people what it is first they BEG to take a bottle home at the end of the night!!!!! Long time home winemaker/brewer we've always done something weird and special every year for Halloween for the last 12-13 years.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Paul Melniczek said:


> My locals have been putting out a ton of pumpkin and seasonal ales. I picked up a case of Blue Moon Harvest, looking forward to trying it tonight. I've also seen Saranac, Dogfish, Weyerbacher, and a slew of others. Many micros as well.


I've had the Weyerbacher Pumpkin Ale before. It was quite tasty.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

I second Buffalo Bill's. Best pumpkin ale I've had. And I've had a few. Samuel Adams' is ok, but not as good. Recnetly tried Blue Moon's Harvest Moon; it was pretty good.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

got 3 more bottle of Harvest Moon in the fridge now


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

just had my first pumpkin ale of the 2010 season. Last year I tried many, the only one i really liked was the Post Road Pumpkin Ale. I had also tried and was not real fond of pumpkin ales from Saranac, Wolaver, Weyerbacher, Arcadia, and the Punk'n Ale from Four + Brewing; none of those were worth a second purchase. Unfortunately, River Horse Hipp-O-Lantern Imperial Pumpkin Ale falls in that catergory also. Not a terrible beer, but didn't taste any pumpkin at all, just spice. Was not able to find (yet) Buffalo Bill's, Smutty Nose, or the Elysian Dark O' The Moon Stout that were mentioned favorably by others last year.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Next up tonight was Harvest Moon by Blue Moon Brewing. Again, not any real taste of pumpkin though it supposedly is brewed with it, but more of a general "seasonal" spiced beer. While not a huge fan of spiced beers, I thought this was an excellent, well-balanced beer and would definitely drink it again.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

My hubby made a pumpkin ale this year. Amazing!!! We weren't sure how it was going to turn out...but it's pretty awesome! 

He just tried the Pumking not that long ago. It's definitely tasty. But I think my favorite will always be Weibacher's Imperial Pumpkin! Its a strong beer...so not one you can drink all night...but the flavor is amazing!


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Last night while watching the Phillies advance to the NLCS I tried a Dundee Oktoberfest. It is not a pumpkin beer so i'm a little off-topic, but with a pumpkin scarecrow on the label it got purchased anyway. I've seen many raving reviews elsewhere about this beer so if you like spiced-style beers perhaps you should listen to them. I, however, thought it was very mediocre - a good color but a little weak on flavor, similar to the Harvest Moon but not as well-balanced.


----------



## Pyewacket (Aug 28, 2010)

The _Serious Eats_ site posted an article on pumpkin ales last week - Serious Beer: The Best Pumpkin Ales


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

*Shipyard Pumpkinhead*

View attachment 13711


this one has pumpkin for sure. It is described as a wheat ale on their website and has won plenty of awards. The best description I can give is that it is like drinking a glass of pumpkin pie. Every sip taste like a bite of a Mrs. Smith pumpkin pie; whether you like it or not depends on how you feel about that. My wife hated it instantly. I wouldn't want more than one in a night, and probably wouldn't want more than two in a year, but I would definitely have another next year. Don't buy a case of it, but if you want to drink a pumpkin ale then you have to appreciate their effort.


----------



## Tommy Danger (Oct 16, 2010)

Shipyard also makes a 9% pumpkin ale that is sold by the pint called Smashed Pumpkin...
a lot darker than the Pumpkinhead but it's my favorite!
Jack's Pumpkin Ale is also good, but I think shipyard makes the best (best, in this case, meaning most Pumpkin-y tasting)


----------



## ordinaryoddity (Oct 1, 2009)

Shipyard Pumpkinhead is awesome.

I like Sam Adam's Octoberfest too.


I love beer, haha. I've got a case of Kona Brewing Co. Pipeline Porter I can't wait to try tonight =)


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

We love shipyards Pumpkinhead beer, especially if you rim the glass with brown sugar, cinn., and pumpkin pie spice. We've also floated a shot of vanilla stoli on top. Its a new england distributor, but my faughter just found it at Whole Foods in LA.


----------

